# ADNOC Contract



## kavitas

Hello
I've been going through a recruitment process through a recruiter for a role with an ADNOC company. 

The recruiter says that they never provide an employment contract ahead of arriving in the company. And that this is standard practise and everyone gets on a plane and goes there and then sees what happens.

So far I have 
- had degrees certified
- completed all medical checks for them (at my expense which they won't refund till I arrive)
- filled out a bunch of ADNOC forms and govt. forms
- the recruiter says they will pay for flight there and a months worth of accommodation 


Is this normal? Should I expect a contract and refund? Or is it ok to go?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Something is not quite right here.
Have you sent any money to any company as part of the recruitment process?
If yes - where was it sent to and what was it for?
When did you start the process and do you have security clearance or a work visa yet?
Have you had an official offer letter that you have signed and returned? - did that have all the relevant details about job title, salary, benefits, holidays etc?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac

actually, if this is direct employment with adnoc (and not subcontracted through the recruiter) then the formal employment contract is signed only after on premise medical (yes you already did the medicals but you have to repeat once you get here), its actually standard practice with adnoc... as long as they send you the final offer in writing and you accept it, its fine... but the offer should be from adnoc and not the recruiter...

before you hop on a plane, you should be given a residency entry permit which gives you one month to get here (the permit says "entry permit - new - work"), and the sponsor on the permit should be adnoc, and not the recruiter...

they will send you the ticket (fare class depends on the grade you are recruited for) and one month accommodation is standard for most adnoc companies... others within the group only offer 2 weeks initial extendable to another two weeks for no cost... extendable for another four weeks at 50% cost to the employee...

again all this is on the assumption that the recruiter is acting like a head hunter for employment with adnoc directly, and its not a sub-contract situation...


----------



## imac

sorry, just to double clarify, once tawteen and security is cleared, they will send you a formal employment offer in english on their letterhead signed by an authorized signatory... this formal offer is required for them to apply for your entry permit...

but the formal employment offer is NOT the employment contract - which will be in arabic... they are two different things...


----------



## kavitas

Hello no have not sent money. I've paid for my local medical costs which they have said that they will refund on arrival. I submitted all paperwork before Easter and am waiting to hear from them. The recruiter yesterday said everyone gets on the plane without paper work.. I've had a few responses via various channels and the unanimous view is that there is no contract until arrival however there should be an employment letter on ADNOC letter head.


----------



## kavitas

Hi thanks for this - it is consistent with the other messages I've received via email.


----------



## QCMan

Hi are you joining with ADNOC or with its subsidiaries? direct hire or contract hire. both of us maybe in same boat and we can share valuable information.
I submitted my documents i.e. degree certificate (but not attested) before easter.


----------



## kavitas

Hi - I'm joining a subsidiary. I believe it's direct hire. My degrees were submitted attested before Easter. I've seen on other blogs it can take a couple of months for visa to come through so am sitting back for the long haul..


----------



## QCMan

*Trying to PM you kavitas*

I'm trying to PM you....it says you're not allowed.
I want to share my interview experience, salary code given but can get through.
Doesn't want to publish in public thinking might jeopardise our Sc.

lane:



kavitas said:


> Hi - I'm joining a subsidiary. I believe it's direct hire. My degrees were submitted attested before Easter. I've seen on other blogs it can take a couple of months for visa to come through so am sitting back for the long haul..


----------



## rsinner

QCMan said:


> I'm trying to PM you....it says you're not allowed.


PMs are activated usually after 5 posts.


----------



## yass

*Adnoc Contract hire basis*

Is there any time limit if once we get their mail intimation about the job confirmation!!


----------



## yass

*Adnoc Contract hire basis*

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I got confirmed by Adnoc a month ago that I have been selected for the postion admin assistant on contract hire basis. Till date I did not receive any further status since I provided them the docs as was required. As Im outside the country, can anyone tell me whethre I can rely on the information or shall I look out other option. I even called them and got replied that I need to keep the ball rolling!! It's okay but how long does it continue?? kindly advise.


----------



## yass

Is there anyone could reply to my query?


----------



## imac

yass said:


> Is there anyone could reply to my query?


i don't really understand the question... but if you want to know if you should wait, then trying to decipher what you said, i believe that's what you were asked to do by them...


----------



## yass

Thanks..


----------



## zoheb shaikh

rsinner said:


> PMs are activated usually after 5 posts.


Hello All,

Need to know i have got a Job in ADNOC group also got and Contract copy but it is of only 4 pages and Signed by and HR head the agent who is done help for my job is saying is in Process from last 2 months my Security clerances is done as per his comments just waiting for my Visa and Tickets 
need to check if my Visa is really processed or not also need to check the Contract is Real or a Fake.

Please can one Advise me on this it will be really a Great help ..


Thanks ..


----------



## Stevesolar

zoheb shaikh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Need to know i have got a Job in ADNOC group also got and Contract copy but it is of only 4 pages and Signed by and HR head the agent who is done help for my job is saying is in Process from last 2 months my Security clerances is done as per his comments just waiting for my Visa and Tickets
> need to check if my Visa is really processed or not also need to check the Contract is Real or a Fake.
> 
> Please can one Advise me on this it will be really a Great help ..
> 
> 
> Thanks ..


Hi,
Did you pay any money to the agent to secure this job?
Cheers
Steve


----------

